# ACE Cafe TUESDAY 26th



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know there was a false start on this last week but is anyone going to this tomorrow?


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> I know there was a false start on this last week but is anyone Â going to this tomorrow?


I should be there....

Justin


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

is this a joke......

;D ;D

or for real !


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

So what happened then, I was in Amsterdam and missed the action..... ???


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This is 100% genuine. It seems the date waschanged from last week to this but the information didn't get around everywhere.

Therefore who's going at this late notice?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh bugger , not enough notice :


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

There's a slim chance I'll attend if I can get away from Work early enough. Luckily not working on Wed.

John - see the earlier thread :


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I may be able to get a pass out tomorrow!


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Hi

I won't be able to make a decision until 2morrow lunchtime, see how my day turns out - I'll either come 2morrow night or go to asn meet in Windsor on Wednesday evening (Also depends if my wife wants to see me one evening this week ;D)

Cheers

Howard


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

> I should be there....
> 
> Justin


why do i bother trying to make arrangments in my life..... i'm now on an 8:30 to Basel, Switzerland in the morning......

Maybe next month.......

....nope, will be in Oz then ;D

Justin


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Seeing as I was in 'autopilot' mode this morning, i.e walked out of the house at 05:45 am, and drove to work as normal ............. in the Peugeot Diesel Â : I don't think I'll bother! Not unless I fancy a 70 mile trip out and then in to London to collect the TT ......... err no.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2002)

> Seeing as I was in 'autopilot' mode this morning, i.e walked out of the house at 05:45 am, and drove to work as normal ............. in the Peugeot Diesel Â : I don't think I'll bother! Not unless I fancy a 70 mile trip out and then in to London to collect the TT ......... err no. Â


and sadly neihter can I...  

strangley off to play game of Poker.. !


----------

